# Vicks Warm Mis Humidifier _ Teflon???



## Floinksy (May 5, 2013)

HI, 

I'm sorry I haven't been on here for a while.

I have been looking through the posts here about warm mist humidifiers but couldnt find any answers. I have a worry that the one I just bought - A Vicks Warm Mist Humidifier VH750 contains teflon on the heating element.

Does anyone know if it has or not?

I am in the UK

Thank you


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Karen,

You will need to contact the manufacturer for the product specifications with regard to the warm mist humidifier you purchased in order to know exactly whether or not the product is safe for use with your budgies.

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-health/385873-teflon-non-stick-coating-toxicity.html

*


----------



## Floinksy (May 5, 2013)

I havent been using it thankfully until I know one way or the other.
Thanks, I have been emailing and phoning and they have been sending me round in circles. Long story short! So I thought I would post here to see if any members knew. I will continue my quest and post back here if I can ever get any info from them!


----------



## Floinksy (May 5, 2013)

So, I sent the Vicks warm mist humidifier back for a refund. Found a Honeywell one and wrote to them, apparently it has a PTFE coating on it called Greblon 3110 which is a teflon like substance so no go here in the UK from what I can see. And cold mist ones are not good because of the mold and bacteria problem. 
So I am at a loss other than putting bowls of water over the storage heaters. 

Anyone in the UK managed to find a PTFE free warm mist humidifier???


----------

